# National 2015



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

yes and yes. Should be lots of fun again.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, indeed, I intend to attend the Specialty ... at least the field trial and related parties.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so glad that the field and hunt test venues are all close together this time. I have my hotel


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Kristy, are you going to the field tailgate party?
I'm trying to decide. It's quite likely Tito will do agility that day, not field, so I have mixed feelings. But it would be such fun to get together with you guys!


----------

